# Looking to buy/adopt a kitten!! (Exeter)



## purplecupcake (Oct 30, 2012)

..........


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

why have you done another thread the same as the last one?
you can contact rescue centres near you, there has to be some and you pay an adoption fee.


----------



## purplecupcake (Oct 30, 2012)

catcoonz -sorry i wasn't aware that it was the same and yeah i could but only one that is near me (well i think it's the only one) is the Little Valley Animal Shelter! Been searching google and only one i could find in exeter so decided to ask to see if there's anymore just maybe google missed them. eh still gonna call LVAS though, thanks!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i will have a look and ask other rescues if there are any kittens nearer to you. xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I provided a google link to a few rescues in the area, I certainly found more than one covering Exeter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm a bit concerned that you're asking about whether shelters give you a discount on neutering, and whether boosters are a must. Are you sure you're financially ready for the responsibility of a cat? Will you be getting insurance?


----------



## purplecupcake (Oct 30, 2012)

catcoonz - thank you!!xx

Cookieandme - thanks for posting and taking the time but it's not showing up :/ hmm ah wellxx

NexivRed - oh goodness worded that a bit wrong i see, what i meant was that not many people have mentioned boosters to me at all, just vaccinations, neutering, worming and flea treatment. I found out at random when i was reading some stuff on a vets website so was wondering how much of a must they are if it seems most people don't get them done for their cats. Of course im prepared to pay for them if they're necessary. And the discount thing well i heard some do and was wondering if it's true? probs going to the vet tho as it's probably not that much of a difference. I appreciate your concern though!x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

a couple to get you started with but obviously cats protection, blue cross etc, i take it you have tried those.
not quite sure how far you can travel so maybe you will recognise the phonecode.
little valley 01392439898
margaret green 01822810215
feline network 08709743845

hope these are of some help if not let me know and i will search more.
must say a very pretty black and white kitten is at little valley.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I just clicked the link in your original thread and the link works for me.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

On Gumtree

FREE to good home, 3 kittens in Exeter | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> I'm a bit concerned that you're asking about whether shelters give you a discount on neutering, and whether boosters are a must. Are you sure you're financially ready for the responsibility of a cat? Will you be getting insurance?


I think all cats from Cats Protection, come neutered, chipped, vaccinated... They do charge £50 a cat though.... but the expenses have already been paid for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

If you do get free kittens, please get them desexed, get their vaccinationa and get microchipped.


----------



## purplecupcake (Oct 30, 2012)

househens said:


> If you do get free kittens, please get them desexed, get their vaccinations and get microchipped.


Yeah i will since i think if i don't it will just end up being more expensive if they get ill and/or i have about half a dozen more kittens to feed! and it's just not right to just not vaccinate them in a way...


----------



## purplecupcake (Oct 30, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I think all cats from Cats Protection, come neutered, chipped, vaccinated... They do charge £50 a cat though.... but the expenses have already been paid for.


Oh thanks!!! i'll check they're site sometime thanks hun!x


----------

